# Help with 240 turbo system!!



## 240sxFr34k (Mar 5, 2005)

What all do i need to install a turbo system on my 240sx its a 92.. i got smoked by a stupid turbo neon.... i had him till he spooled up.. then i was left in the dust.. i want to kno everything i need to instal one. where can i get a lower end turbo or even used one.. for say 1200???
any info will help.
thanks
jeff


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxFr34k said:


> What all do i need to install a turbo system on my 240sx its a 92.. i got smoked by a stupid turbo neon.... i had him till he spooled up.. then i was left in the dust.. i want to kno everything i need to instal one. where can i get a lower end turbo or even used one.. for say 1200???
> any info will help.
> thanks
> jeff


$1200? Well, you'd have to scrape the absolute bottom of the barrel for that to work out. A bottom mount T25 manifold with a used stock Nissan T25 is probably all you're going to pull for that price. That means that it's probably not even worth it. Also, a turbo system is ONLY as good as the fuel/management supplying it, so you're going to need a new fuel system and piggyback or a chipped ECU to handle it. Expect to spend $2,000 for a good, entry level turbo setup, and that's if you DIY without ANY external help, such as DP welding, flange welding, I/C piping, or any of that.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

If you want to get turbo for cheap you could buy a used T2 log manifold and turbo from an SR. The s14 turbo will give you a bit more power. You could use the SMIC from the SR, but you would need a mufler shop to make you a downpipe,er, just use the SR downpipe. Just buy some oil lines and and FMU, boost gauge and stuff like that and it would probably cost you around $1k. A setup like would probably only produce around 190whp, but you'd still beat the Neon. The stock fuel system will last you about to 250whp, then you could get some SR injectors, FMIC, BOV, an SAFC, and a fuel pump to last you untill ~300-350whp. After that you should get a new MAF, bigger injectors, new bearings, forged pistons, ECU tune, fuel rail/lines, etc.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

LMAO you said..."I had him till he spooled up" that was what? 4000RPM? maybe lower hahaha :thumbup: 
Just kiddin man...but like said above, you're better off saving more money and get a legit turbo kit. You're either gonna hate yourself for putting a weak ass system in there or you're just gonna have to go back and retro fit it later and the crap you bought for 1200 will prolly almost be useless. Take it from me man..I try to take shortcuts with my DSM and it just didn't work out and ended up wasting money at the end.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio REALLY sucks said:


> If you want to get turbo for cheap you could buy a used T2 log manifold and turbo from an SR. The s14 turbo will give you a bit more power. You could use the SMIC from the SR, but you would need a mufler shop to make you a downpipe,er, just use the SR downpipe. Just buy some oil lines and and FMU, boost gauge and stuff like that and it would probably cost you around $1k. A setup like would probably only produce around 190whp, but you'd still beat the Neon. The stock fuel system will last you about to 250whp, then you could get some SR injectors, FMIC, BOV, an SAFC, and a fuel pump to last you untill ~300-350whp. After that you should get a new MAF, bigger injectors, new bearings, forged pistons, ECU tune, fuel rail/lines, etc.


Sounds a bit optimistic. First off, I sincerely doubt that the SR T25 could handle much more than 250hp. Even if it could, SR injectors (370cc galley) can't take much more than that either. 
You can not use stock fuel system with any ammount of boost. You need to replace the pump, filter, and get FMU (not recommended) or real management to even run boost on a KA. With this setup, you can't go past 7 psi without detonating, and this won't net much power at all and will run severely lean. 
When you do turbo a KA, you should do a balanced system all at once. Bigger fuel pump, filter, larger injectors (the 370cc SR injectors are good for 10psi and up to 250whp), and SAFC or equivalent should accompany a good turbo. At the same time, you should do FMIC and BOV because it is most convenient at that stage. 
I will recommend, as I always do, that you have a minimum of $2,000 to piece together a turbo kit, and that when you do, you should do the whole setup at once. Think about your goals, find the parts you need, then go from there.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, I forgot to mention swaping turbos to a T3/04 or something similar after 250hp. I'm also fairly certain that the 370 SR injectors will go upto around 300whp, not 250. It was a little bit optimistic, but I've heard of people doing it with less, so he might get lucky.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio REALLY sucks said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention swaping turbos to a T3/04 or something similar after 250hp. I'm also fairly certain that the 370 SR injectors will go upto around 300whp, not 250. It was a little bit optimistic, but I've heard of people doing it with less, so he might get lucky.


Well, the 370cc injectors need electronic management. 370cc injectors are what I run in my KA24DET, and I don't think I have 300whp. I have SAFC-II, Z32 TT fuel pump, Z32 TT fuel filter, and a top mount T04E at 12.8psi, and it still runs quite lean. The injectors are the weak link in my setup. The SAFC-II can dish out the ratios that you need for 300whp, and the pump is good for 500+ whp. If you want to run a good A/F ratio, you need 52# or larger injectors, preferraby on a top feed fuel rail. I wish the 370cc injectors could dish out 300hp at the wheels, that would save me the $300 for a new fuel setup. 
Well, I'm hoping to spin 350hp on the dyno by fall, on bone stock internals. Wish me luck....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

He could also just get some RX-7 injectors too. Those are around 450 I think. I'm just throwing out some cheap suggestions because he mentioned that he was on a budget.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio REALLY sucks said:


> He could also just get some RX-7 injectors too. Those are around 450 I think. I'm just throwing out some cheap suggestions because he mentioned that he was on a budget.


RX7 injectors vary from 550 to 760cc/min. They are all top feed however. The cheapest way would be to get sidefeed, and there is a plethora of "drop in" 370cc side feed injectors of high impedance type. The two most common sources are SR20DET and 1JZ Supra. I took the 1JZ Supra injectors, and got them for $15 a piece.
The cheapest you could probably get a topfeed fuel rail for would be $150, but if you do go topfeed, you can get more powerful injectors for cheap, such as the RX7 injectors, Nismo injectors, MSD injectors, etc.


----------

